# Looking for R32 GTR Front Wheel Arch Liners (Splash Guards)



## A.H_BNR32 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi, im new here. Looking for the above for my 1994 GTR 32..

Im based in Ireland but travelling to UK mainland tomorrow and could collect on the way if near my route.
If anyone has a pair, can you whatsapp me on 00353857729915 with pics, location and price please.

Thank you


----------

